# What program do I need to open .msi file?



## blackwell4 (Mar 14, 2006)

I am trying to install apache so that I may host multiple sites on my server.  I downloaded the apache program an a .msi file.

I've searched but can't find which program I need in order to open this file.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## macosxuser (Mar 14, 2006)

msi files are microsoft windows installer files.


----------



## blackwell4 (Mar 14, 2006)

What do you suggest I do then?

Besides look for other extensions of this file, do I have another option?


----------



## macosxuser (Mar 14, 2006)

Take a look at

http://www.sitepoint.com/article/os-x-web-development


----------



## blackwell4 (Mar 16, 2006)

muchos gracias


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2006)

Apache is already part of Mac OS X.  By default, it's set to your Home folder's sites page IIRC.  However, you can configure it manually using the Terminal and accessing the http.conf file in the appropriate place.

BTW, macosxuser, that's a great link.  Thanks.


----------

